# Brauche HILFE: HelloWorld mit JSF und Tomcat 5.517



## climber (12. Sep 2006)

Hi Leute,

bitte helft mir, ich bin hier am verzweifeln.....

Also ich möchte mit JSF anfangen und habe eine kleine jsf-site implementiert die HelloWorld ausgeben soll. Ich bekomm es aber leider Gottes nicht auf meinem Tomcat 5.517 zum laufen...

Die Struktur meines Projektordner sieht folgendermassen aus:

```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
test/
   +index.jsp    //die site die das helloworld ausgeben soll
   +WEB-INF/
      +web.xml
      +faces-config.xml
      +lib/
         +catalina-root.jar 
         +commons-beanutils-1.7.0.jar
         +commons-codec-1.3.jar
         +commons-collections-3.1.jar
         +commons-digester-1.6.jar
         +commons-lang-2.1.jar
         +commons-logging-1.0.4.jar
         +jstl-1.1.0.jar
         +myfaces-api-1.1.3.jar
         +myfaces-impl-1.1.3.jar

------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
Wie ihr seht verwende ich als jsf-implementierung MyFaces.

Wenn ich nun die test-applikation im tomcat aufrufe, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Exception in JSP: /index.jsp:7

4: <html>
5: <head></head>
6: 	<body>
7: 		<f:view>
8: 			<h:outputText value="HelloWorld"/>			
9: 		</f:view>
10: 	</body>


Stacktrace:
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:504)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:393)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)

root cause

java.lang.NullPointerException
	javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentTag.setupResponseWriter(UIComponentTag.java:929)
	javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentTag.doStartTag(UIComponentTag.java:310)
	org.apache.myfaces.taglib.core.ViewTag.doStartTag(ViewTag.java:70)
	org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspx_meth_f_view_0(index_jsp.java:87)
	org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspService(index_jsp.java:62)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:332)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
```


*Und nun weiss ich einfach nicht mehr was ich machen soll, bitte helft mir!!!*

grüsse stefan

Hier ist noch der code von web.xml, faces-config.xml und index.jsp:


```
index.jsp

<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<!doctype html public "-//w3c//dtd html 4.0 transitional//en">
<html>
<head></head>
	<body>
		<f:view>
			<h:outputText value="HelloWorld"/>			
		</f:view>
	</body>
</html>
```


```
web.xml

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee"
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd"
    version="2.4">
 
  
  <context-param>
  	<param-name>javax.faces.STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
   	<param-value>client</param-value>
   	
   </context-param>
  
  
 <context-param>
 	<param-name>javax.faces.CONFIG_FILES</param-name>
 	<param-value>/WEB-INF/faces-config.xml</param-value>
 	
 </context-param>
  



    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
        <load-on-startup> 1 </load-on-startup>
    </servlet>

    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>*.faces</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>


</web-app>
```


```
faces-config.xml

<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE faces-config PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD JavaServer Faces Config 1.0//EN"
                              "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-facesconfig_1_0.dtd">
<faces-config>
 
</faces-config>
```


----------



## Gumble (12. Sep 2006)

> 7:       <f:view>
> 8:          <hutputText value="HelloWorld"/>
> 9:       </f:view>


Also ich selber mach die f-view immer komplett um das html, aber ich weiss nicht, obs daran liegt. wie rufst du die seite auf? per http://localhost:8080/index.faces ?


----------



## climber (12. Sep 2006)

hi gumble,

also am ort des view-tags liegt es nicht, hab schon beiden ausprobiert...

und ich rufe die seite über den tomcat manager auf....
http://localhost:8080/test/


grüsse climber


----------



## naba (12. Sep 2006)

... Mach um das <h:input.. ein <h:form> </h:form>
Sonst funktioniert nichts..
gruß


----------



## naba (12. Sep 2006)

Damit ist es nicht getan:

```
<f:view>
    <h:form>
          <h:outputText value="HelloWorld"/>
    </h:form>
</f:view>
```

und das stimmt.. es kann nicht am <f:view liegen>
sorry..
gruß


----------



## climber (12. Sep 2006)

Hi naba,

also dein Vorschlag funktioniert auch nicht.....gibt immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung(siehe erster post)



lg stefan


----------



## Gumble (12. Sep 2006)

mach ma ein <application> element in deine faces-config...


----------



## climber (12. Sep 2006)

hi gumble,

mit <application>-tag funzt es auch nicht....


----------



## Gast (13. Sep 2006)

du brauchst in der web.xml ein MyFacesActionlistener oder so was ähnliches


----------



## Gast (13. Sep 2006)

versuch es mit dem 
<code>
<listener>
		<listener-class>
			org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener
		</listener-class>
	</listener>
</code>


----------



## Gast (13. Sep 2006)

ohne die code tags


----------



## climber (13. Sep 2006)

Hi "gast",

deine Vorschläge funktionieren leider auch nicht :? 

grüsse stefan


----------



## naba (14. Sep 2006)

Was ich dir vorschlagen kann ist, dass
du mir deine Applikation schickst!!
Zipp einfach dein Projektordner und sende
es mir an: fa7ta@hotmail.com
ich kann es mir angucken...
Einfach so können so viele sachen eine Rolle spielen...
ich hoffe da kann ich dir helfen..
gruß, naba


----------



## Guest (14. Sep 2006)

HI naba,

vielen vielen dank für dein Angebot und dein Hilfe!!! 

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden!!!

Ich habe per extension mapping das Faces Servlet auf *.faces Dateinen gemappt aber ich hab nie index.faces aufgerufen! Das war der Fehler    :applaus: 


Und nochmals vielen dank für deinen Zeitaufwand :applaus: 

grüsse stefan


----------



## tec1 (15. Sep 2006)

Dann vergiss mal nicht auch auf *.jsf zu mappen


----------



## Guest (5. Mrz 2007)

Gumble hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > 7:       <f:view>
> > 8:          <hutputText value="HelloWorld"/>
> > 9:       </f:view>
> 
> ...


----------

